# Emergent Church: Solomon's Porch



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 30, 2007)

The link works this time, sorry about the bad link on previous thread . This link goes to a possibly reformissional blog, not Campi's, I cannot endorse it, and know little about the blog owner except that he has a working vid on his sight. 

I saw this on Campi's site, sad but true. Anyone ever been involved in anything like this, or know anyone? What is your response?



> If this video doesn't convince you of the Emergent church's lack of sound doctrine and biblical direction---nothing will.
> 
> To relate to my ECM "friends" who frequent this blog, I offer this illustration: biblical Christianity is like listening to the best of Eric Clapton; the Emergent Church is like listening to the Partridge Family. One is authentic; the other just a market driven, dumbed-down, syncretistic, ecumenical, homogenized synthetic. Give me genuine biblical Christianity every time and quit treating my Lord, His gospel, and His Word as your cultural little play thing.
> 
> ...



http://caneday.blogspot.com/2007/02/solomons-porch-video.html

<embed src="http://www.current.tv/studio/vm2/vmm.swf" flashvars="videoType=vcc&mrss=http%3a%2f%2fwww.current.tv%2frss%2fvideo%2fviewing.htm%3fctv%3d1%26id%3d21674856" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" height="400" width="400"></embed>


----------



## JOwen (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm delivering a lecture on Monday, in Ontario on the Emergent Church. I'll post the link to the lecture when it is on Sermon Audio.


----------

